# Problème connexion FREEWIFI



## jus (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un MacBook, et depuis un mois, je ne peux plus me connecter à free wifi. Je n'ai pas la box, je me connecte de mon appartement avec les identifiants et mdp de mes parents. 
Sur les autres réseaux wifi, il n'y a pas de problème de connexion. Je n'ai qu'un probleme avec freewifi. Je capte parfaitement mais quand je met en route safari, il est noté que je ne suis pas connectée à internet. Quand je vais dans préférence réseau, il est noté AirPort "adresse...assignée", "Airport possède un adresse IP locale et n'est peut-être pas en mesure d'accéder à internet".
J'ai vraiment besoin d'internet et je ne m'y connais pas du tout en informatique. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider? 
merci d'avance


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas la solution...

En premier, vérifie la configuration airport du Mac. Il faut que, dans l'onglet TCP/IP, IPv4 soit bien configuré "via DHCP".

Si c'est pas ça, le signal du réseau Freewifi sur lequel tu n'arrives pas à te connecter est peut-être trop faible.
Le fait que le Mac ait une adresse auto assignée montre que le mécanisme d'attribution d'adresse IP par Freewifi n'a pas pu se faire.
La connexion au SSID Freewifi (identifiant, mot de passe) est l'étape suivante. On n'en est pas encore là.

Pour en avoir le coeur net, télécharge  iStumbler, un petit utilitaire qui donnera toutes les caractéristiques techniques des réseaux environnants.
http://www.istumbler.net/
Ce n'est pas parce que le réseau est visible qu'on peut y accéder.
Chez moi, par exemple (cambrousse), je vois deux réseaux FreeWifi (signal 16%), mais aucun des deux ne m'attribue une adresse IP.
Par contre, un réseau SFR Wifi Public à 25% le fait bien.

Après, si le signal est bon (signal vert dans iStumbler), et que ça ne marche toujours pas, il faudra peut être essayer de changer de canal wifi sur la box (il y a peut-être des perturbations dus à d'autres équipements...)

Enfin, si le pb n'est tjs pas résolu, suivant le contexte, il y a peut-être moyen de déporter un point d'accès ethernet ou wifi via le CPL.

Bon courage


----------



## jus (12 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup,
mais je capte car lorsque j'utilise d'autres ordinateurs, ça marche. Ce n'est que mon mac qui fait un blocage, et seulement avec le réseau freewifi. 
Est-ce possible que ça se remette en place tout seul? ça fait un mois et j'ai vraiment besoin d'internet.. 
Dans IP, je suis bien via DHCP.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Février 2012)

Oui, mais les cartes wifi n'ont pas toutes les mêmes caractéristiques.

Regarde avec iStumbler, tu verras si tu captes bien...

Il n'y a rien à paramétrer...



jus a dit:


> Est-ce possible que ça se remette en place tout seul?



Un miracle est tjs possible


----------



## Felix63 (20 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je relance le fil pour savoir si depuis un an on a des solutions 
MBP + Lion + identifiants d'un copain + *itinérance*
Lorsque je capte un FreeWifi et tente de m'y connecter j'ai quasiement immédiatement le message 'délai de connexion dépassé'.
J'ai le même message lorsque je tente une connexion sur Wifi Noodo (réseau wifi de ville) alors que lors de la 1ère connexion ça avait été bon.
A noter que le MBP sort de veille...

Merci de votre attention


----------

